# question about timber strength for a rodent rack



## styxxpython (Mar 17, 2011)

family owns a picture framing shop and i got all the machinery to cut my timber...

anyways i have a fair bit of 32mm x 32mm pine stretch bars.

would that be strong enough for a tier rack for 50x70cm tubs single row, 6 rows high?

the timber only costs me $2 a metre if i up the size its $4 a metre which is why i would prefer to go with the 32mm x 32mm.

cheers


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 17, 2011)

32x32 is ok for the joiners etc, but the main uprights should be about 3x2" (75x50) go to bunnings mate.


----------



## dossy (Mar 17, 2011)

TWENTY B said:


> 32x32 is ok for the joiners etc, but the main uprights should be about 3x2" (75x50) go to bunnings mate.




save your money go to a timber yard


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 17, 2011)

TWENTY B said:


> 32x32 is ok for the joiners etc, but the main uprights should be about 3x2" (75x50) go to bunnings mate.


 hey twenty mate not having a go but i use 32 by 18 and have sttod on top of a 15 tub rack and i weigh 100kg


----------



## styxxpython (Mar 17, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> hey twenty mate not having a go but i use 32 by 18 and have sttod on top of a 15 tub rack and i weigh 100kg


 
if this is true then ill try with the 32x32 as i got it in the factory already for work. would only take 10mins to have it all cut and joined ready for full assemble.

if it fails i can always try again.


----------

